#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  Yamaha R15 v3!! Anyone have any suggestions about this bike?

## tripidea

I like Yamaha R15 new version but I don't know about this bike features. could you please give me some suggestions to buy this bike..

Thank you

----------


## Bhavya

> I like Yamaha R15 new version but I don't know about this bike features. could you please give me some suggestions to buy this bike..
> 
> Thank you


Hi,
I don't have much knowledge about the bike, I found this article on online where they gave a review about Yamaha R15 V3, Hope It will useful for you.

----------


## TamillanSivi

I used Yamaha r15 for few days.* Yamaha r15* is not suitable for a long ride it gives a back pain. Yahama r15 is better for short riders only and Yamaha R15 bike pickup is very poor. 


Capture.PNG

----------


## tripidea

> Hi,
> I don't have much knowledge about the bike, I found this article on online where they gave a review about Yamaha R15 V3, Hope It will useful for you.


Thank you for your suggestions.

----------


## tripidea

> I used Yamaha r15 for few days.* Yamaha r15* is not suitable for a long ride it gives a back pain. Yahama r15 is better for short riders only and Yamaha R15 bike pickup is very poor. 
> 
> 
> Capture.PNG


Thank you for your suggestions but want to know about v3 not older version.

----------


## TamillanSivi

Oww Yeah Bro, I am really *sorry* I make mistake to upload *old version bike* details 

*This is the v3 details*
Capture.PNG

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you for your suggestions.


It's my pleasure, Hope you got the information you are looking for.

----------


## tripidea

> Oww Yeah Bro, I am really *sorry* I make mistake to upload *old version bike* details 
> 
> *This is the v3 details*
> Capture.PNG


Yes bro.. 
Now you are in my track...

----------


## tripidea

> It's my pleasure, Hope you got the information you are looking for.


Yes I got it thank you..
If I have any doubt i will contact you..

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes I got it thank you..
> If I have any doubt i will contact you..


Yeah sure, I will help you as much as possible  :Smile:

----------

